# Οι σκελετοί της Βεργίνας



## Costas (Sep 10, 2010)

Ανταπάντηση στην κριτική που λέει ότι ο σκελετός δεν είναι του Φιλίππου Β' αλλά του Φιλίππου Αρριδαίου, από τους Jonathan Musgrave et al., από το International Journal of Medical Sciences (μέσω TVXS).


----------

